# A great read.....



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

I posted this in the Sundays show and tell thread also, but in case you've missed it thought it might be better appreciated in this section.



 
It's a really great read with some fascinating tales of the first tour and early cycle racing.
Does anyone have any other books on the subject that they can recommend?


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 14, 2017)

Didn't know of this book yet. Thanks for the heads-up! 

My favorite so far is Benjo Maso's "We were all gods", the story of the 1948 TdF. Not sure if it has been translated into English completely, but a couple of chapters are available online.


----------

